# Wespenfalle



## muddyliz (7. August 2004)

Hat zwar nichts mit Angeln zu tun, ist aber momentan aktuell: Die Mega-Wespenfalle.
Man braucht:
- einen 5-l-Eimer, möglichst hell,
- einen Plastik-Blumentopf, der im Boden keine Löcher sondern Schlitze hat, und der so groß ist, dass er umgedreht ungefähr bis zur Mitte in dem Eimer passt.
- 5-8 cm Aquarienschlauch (15 mm Außendurchmesser).
Und so baut man die Wespenfalle:
In den Boden des Blumentopfs bohrt man ein Loch von 15 mm Durchmesser (eventuell mit 10er oder 12er Bohrer vorbohren und mit einem konischen Schälbohrer das Loch auf 15 mm vergrößern). Man steckt den Aquarienschlauch so weit ins Loch, dass er auf der Unterseite des Blumentopfs bündig abschließt.
In den Eimer füllt man 1/2 Flasche Weizenbier, 1/2 Liter Apfelsaft, 1 Tropfen Spülmittel und füllt mit Wasser auf 2-2,5 Liter auf.
Nun stellt man den Blumentopf umgekehrt in den Eimer.
Diese Falle hat folgende Vorteile:
- kleine Öffnung, die Wespen kommen nicht mehr heraus,
- viel Flüssigkeit, die nicht so schnell verdunstet,
- größer und dabei billiger als käufliche Wespenfallen.
Frohes Wespenfangen wünscht muddyliz


----------



## SchwalmAngler (7. August 2004)

*AW: Wespenfalle*



			
				muddyliz schrieb:
			
		

> In den Eimer füllt man 1/2 Flasche Weizenbier, 1/2 Liter Apfelsaft, 1 Tropfen Spülmittel und füllt mit Wasser auf 2-2,5 Liter auf.


Den Apfelsaft, das Spülmittel und das Wasser sind ja OK. #6 
Aber das Weizenbier trinke ich lieber selber. #g


----------



## Logo (7. August 2004)

*AW: Wespenfalle*

huhu 

also ich kenn ne wespenfalle mit einer cola flasche. Der obere Teil wird abgeschnitten und falsch herum drauf gelegt. Im Inneren befindet sich eine süße Mischung (keine Ahnung mehr was genau). 

Da kommen die Viecher auch nicht mehr raus und verrecken. 

Gruss Logo


----------



## Uwe_H (7. August 2004)

*AW: Wespenfalle*

Jau, schade ums Weizenbier...könnte man vielleicht auch Limo nehmen???


----------



## Rausreißer (7. August 2004)

*AW: Wespenfalle*

Ne wirkliche gute Wespenfalle ist schnell selber gebaut:

Sektflasche mit hogezogenen Boden nehmen. (austrinken #2 )
Korken rein.
Umdrehen, den Hals der Flasche im sitzen zwischen die Beine nehmen
und mit einem alten Schraubenzieher und nen Hammer ein kleines Loch in Boden schlagen.
Te tiefer der Boden ist um so besser (Trichter)

Für die Füllung bitte *kein Honigwasser oder reines Zuckerwasser nehmen,
sonst killt Ihr die Bienen des Imkers in der Nachbarschaft. :c * 

Am besten etwas gäriges, wie Bier mit 2-3 Teelöfel Zucker (oder Apfelsaft mit nem Schuß Rum oder ähnl.) tunen.
Flasche damit ein Drittel füllen.
Die Flasch dann mit nem Drahbügel im Halbschatten irgendwo (nicht zu Dich an der Sitzgelegenheit anflanschen)
so das die Flasche auf dem Kopf steht.

Zum entleeren einfach den Korken ziehen und ab damit ins Klo oder auf den Kompost.


R.R.
PS:
Eigenlich haben die Wespen ja auch Ihre Rechte,
man sollte sowas nur machen wenn die Belästigung extrem hoch ist,
oder wg. Allergie eine richtige Gefärdung vorliegt...


----------



## muddyliz (7. August 2004)

*AW: Wespenfalle*

Natürlich geht es mit Flaschen auch, bevorzugt mit solchen, die sich oben schlagartig verjüngen. Aber wenn die Flasche in der Sonne hängt, ist der Inhalt spätestens nach 3 Tagen verdunstet. Die 2-2,5 Liter im Eimer halten bedeutend länger und durch die Schlitze im Blumentopf bildet sich kein Kondenswasser.


----------



## Bondex (12. August 2004)

*AW: Wespenfalle*

Vielleicht kann man die Wespen auch fangen ohne sie zu töten? Und dann wegbringen irgentwo in den Wald? Wo sie keinen stören? Aber dann sterben sie auch weil sie kein Dach mehr über dem Kopf haben??? Vielleicht nur bis zum Abend hältern und dann wieder freilassen?? Muß doch eine umweltfreundliche und tierschonende Methode geben? Und wenn nicht, kann man vielleicht mit Wespen anfüttern.? Oder als Köder? Hier ein Beispiel der Fliegenfischer


----------



## powermike1977 (12. August 2004)

*AW: Wespenfalle*

ich kenne auch nur LOGO's vorschlag! wenn was verdunstet muss man halt nachschuetten, ist doch beim weizenbiertrinken genau das gleiche! NACHSCHUETTEN!


----------



## Bondex (12. August 2004)

*AW: Wespenfalle*

@powermike1977 
nicht soviel nachschütten, lieber Angelschein machen!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MichaelB (16. August 2004)

*AW: Wespenfalle*

Moin,

in Anbetracht der Tatsache, daß man mich aufgrund ausgiebiger Deformationen nach einem Wespenstich auf dem nächsten Wanderzirkus ausstellen kann, kommt mir so eine Anleitung natürlich mehr als gelegen.



> Vielleicht kann man die Wespen auch fangen ohne sie zu töten? Und dann wegbringen irgentwo in den Wald? Wo sie keinen stören? Aber dann sterben sie auch weil sie kein Dach mehr über dem Kopf haben??? Vielleicht nur bis zum Abend hältern und dann wieder freilassen?? Muß doch eine umweltfreundliche und tierschonende Methode geben?


 Wenn Wespen, oder was auch immer für Tiere, zur Plage werden dann gibt es zu viele von ihnen - insofern sollte schon "reguliert" werden. 
Vor einigen Jahren gab es mal zu viele von diesen niedlichen Marienkäferchen - die hat man schubkarrenweise von den Ostseestränden abtransportiert #c 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Franky (28. August 2004)

*AW: Wespenfalle*

Moin....

Ich habe eine einfach PET-Buddel "geköpft", und den abgeschnittenen Hals dann ja einfach verkehrtrum wieder eingesteckt - funzt 100%!
Als "effektivstes" Lockmittel scheint sich leicht angegorener Apfelsaft herauskristallisiert zu haben. Einen Esslöffel Zucker mit in den Saft beschleunigt den Gärvorgang und lockt zusätzlich von Anfang an!
In 3 Tagen haben sich jede Menge Wespen und ein paar Fliegen fangen lassen: keine Biene, keine Hummel!


----------



## Bondex (29. August 2004)

*AW: Wespenfalle*

@Franky 
hast schon ´nen Verwendungszweck? Gartenteich oder so?
@MichaelB 
naklar nerven die Biester manchmal ziemlich, trotzdem tut´s mir leid Tiere aus diesem Grund gleich töten zu müssen


----------

